# Can We Have A Prince Forum!



## **SaSSy** (Apr 21, 2016)

All Prince related things should be either like the Michael Jackson forum, or a sub forum like Whitney Houston.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Apr 21, 2016)

I knew it was coming, lol. I actually think Michael and Whitney threads should re-join ET archives. That forum isn't even active.


----------



## SmileyNY (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow. He just died today. There are only 2 Prince threads. Why do we already feel the need to hide threads about him now?

Because, that's basically what sub forums are: hidden, less frequented, and quickly forgotten.

True tea... What we really need is a Kartrashian sub forum. Hide their arses.


----------



## Kimiche (Apr 21, 2016)

BEAUTYU2U said:


> I knew it was coming, lol. I actually think Michael and Whitney threads should re-join ET archives. That forum isn't even active.


 I sometimes forget about those two forums, so I know I missed out on a lot of conversations that people had.


----------



## awhyley (Apr 21, 2016)

Personally, I think that it would be easier to have a celebrities forum for those who have passed, then all the related threads could go there.


----------



## Tressed (Apr 21, 2016)

I simply cannot believe were talking about a posthumous
forum for Prince.

Prince, dammit!

I really wish we could turn back the hands of time.


​


----------



## Duff (Apr 21, 2016)

why do we always do this???  the man just died today and people are already trying to ship him and conversations about him to sub forum death.


----------



## aquajoyice (Apr 21, 2016)

No, we don't need a sub forum. This is an entertainment forum and he WAS entertainment just like Whitney and MJ. I agree with the poster above that mentioned having a sub forum for the Kartrashians. The man isn't even in a grave yet, this discussion shouldn't even be happening now.


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 22, 2016)

Its disrespectful for the OP to even come with that now. The members here are allowed to talk about a man who impacted many of out lives with his music. Its not even 24 hours yet and you in here asking for threads about him to be sent to the forum graveyard. I just don't get some people. I agree Michael and Whitney threads should be incorporated into the main forum.


----------

